# New Giants! Post your 2010 giants here!



## DMBizeau (Jul 27, 2010)

Its christmas in July in oklahoma, after some poor customer service at the post office here they are!

opening the present 














probable male sarge x cream









probable female ice x hail


----------



## reptastic (Jul 27, 2010)

THEY....... ARE........ GORGEOUS!!!!!!!! MAN NOW I REALLY CANT WAIT TO SEE MINES, I SEE YOU CHANGED YOUR SIGGY LOL!


----------



## lilgonz (Jul 27, 2010)

They look great, can't wait to get mine, looks like they will not be here until tomorrow.


----------



## DMBizeau (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL yeah I had to keep my signature correct. I can't get over how dark my sarge baby is. Sarge was a really dark giant so I hope he looks like his Dad since Hannibal is so light, but you can never tell how they will end up.

I can't wait to see how everyone else's look! I was looking at Hannibal and comparing him to the hatchlings, its amazing how fast they can grow lol.

lilgonz, where do you live? Your package should get there next day unless there was a shipping problem.


----------



## slideaboot (Jul 27, 2010)

No, mine's not coming til tomorrow either--if you live in an area without a major airport (Chico doesn't have a major airport), it'll take two days. Bobby and I talked about that last night...He said that sometimes it'll come earlier, but if not, the tegus will be fine.


----------



## DMBizeau (Jul 27, 2010)

ah yeah, good old USPS express. Mine are already passed out on top of each other.


----------



## lilgonz (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah, I live near corpus christi, and there is no major airport close by, so it will be tomorrow before they arrive. Bobby said that they should be fine. But the wait is killing me..


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jul 27, 2010)

Great stuff! I hope everyone gets their babies soon and without incident.
Here's a Blizard x Sugar youngster:


----------



## DMBizeau (Jul 27, 2010)

He looks great John, what sex do you think it might be?


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jul 27, 2010)

I believe boy. Bobby was showing me how he picks males and females and when they're all together it's quite a noticeable difference. Like most things(even probing for instance in snakes) it's not 100% and in the end I picked him as best I could following Bobby's instructions.


----------



## DMBizeau (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah, I have noticed alot of the same characteristics. My male and female this year definitely are very different.


----------



## slideaboot (Jul 27, 2010)

Hold that thought!!!

I just got a call from USPS and they told me they had a live, harmless lizard for me, hah! 

Anyway, I had been tracking it through USPS's website, but it kept saying that the lizard was still in Panama City...

Long story short...the extreme is HERE! And, HE is so awesome. Super tame (so far...), great color. He's exploring his new digs right now.

Pictures to follow...gotta hit the gym.


----------



## DMBizeau (Jul 27, 2010)

slideaboot said:


> Hold that thought!!!
> 
> I just got a call from USPS and they told me they had a live, harmless lizard for me, hah!
> 
> ...



First off USPS online tracking absolutely sucks, I always see the same thing till after my package is delivered.

Congrats on your new gu, definitely want to see some pics.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

Here's some pics of Beetlejuice taken with my embarrassingly bad camera. He arrived at 9:00 this morning. He's a whopping 12" (total length, of course) and about 45g.

Here he is devouring some turkey mixture. He feasted on the meat and crickets for about a half hour!












Once he was done, I put him in his new place where he kicked up substrate all over the glass. Here he is about to take a _long_ drink.







And finally here he is basking on his hide log.


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Jul 27, 2010)

Here is my new SNOW x SLEET male TUNDRA right out of the box :-D He is 10 inches


----------



## txrepgirl (Jul 27, 2010)

WOW. They all look amazing. Congrats everyone  .


----------



## laurarfl (Jul 27, 2010)

GORGEOUS! One day.....


----------



## reptastic (Jul 29, 2010)

well i guess i can add storm to the list here (you probably seen this pic in the other thread lol) more pics coming soon


----------



## kaa (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## reptastic (Jul 30, 2010)

he is starting to lighten up,he looks good! is it just me or is rayne bigger than storm?


----------



## kaa (Jul 30, 2010)

storm is bigger


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2010)

My Beetlejuice is growing fast! Last Tuesday he was 41g. Today, he's 53g (that's before he ate and just after a poop). 

He's already starting to lose his green! Kinda bummed about that, but he's turning into his nice cream color.

How about your guys' giants?

EDIT: his first pinkie


----------



## DMBizeau (Aug 1, 2010)

doing well, I haven't measured them or weighed them but they keep wolfing down the crickets and gizzard pieces.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2010)

Same here. He goes crazy for mice, gizzards, roaches, and crickets. He's only showed interest in the turkey/liver mixture a couple times.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2010)

*My new 2010 Extreme Giant*

This is Dior my Blizzard x Sugar baby extreme giant.... :-D 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp132/Jviera1987/Pets/CIMG1645.jpg" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp13 ... MG1645.jpg</a><!-- m -->

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp132/Jviera1987/Pets/CIMG1678.jpg" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp13 ... MG1678.jpg</a><!-- m -->

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp132/Jviera1987/Pets/CIMG1674.jpg" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp13 ... MG1674.jpg</a><!-- m -->


----------



## reptastic (Aug 25, 2010)

looking good everyone, here are some new pics of storm my blizard x snow baby. he is really growing well and even lost almost all of his green.


----------



## VARNYARD (Aug 25, 2010)

reptastic said:


> looking good everyone, here are some new pics of storm my blizard x snow baby. he is really growing well and even lost almost all of his green.



Blizard x Sugar baby, Snow and Blizard are both males.


----------



## slideaboot (Aug 25, 2010)

Looking good! I'll post a pic or two of the BEAST that is "Aesop" later today. He's over 19 inches and pounding mice, ground turkey, and chicken hearts/gizzards with GUSTO!!! He's a Blizard/Sugar baby as well.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 25, 2010)

Here's an updated shot of Boon(blizard x sugar baby)





Here's Quasi, aka Mr. Paranoid(normal b&w). Whenever Boon is at the food Quasi won't eat there with him, he'll snag a piece and run to the other side of enclosure before wolfing it down. Boon just stares at him like he's crazy..


----------



## slideaboot (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow! Boon's looking large!


----------



## slideaboot (Aug 25, 2010)

Here's a picture of Aesop that was taken about 5 days ago. That's an 11 inch piece of paper for size-reference. He measured in at 18+ inches when the photo was taken. I'm SURE he's grown since then, considering how much he's eaten. His diet is mainly ground turkey, mice, and chicken hearts/gizzards. He's in the middle of his 5th ( I think, if I remember correctly) shed. It's really hard to believe it's only been 4 weeks since that tiny little guy came into our home.

Fortunately, he's really tame (he does still try to run when I go to remove him from his enclosure, but is a puppy after that). 

I'm really happy I decided to take the plunge and go all the way with an extreme...best reptile decision I've ever made, hands down!


----------



## reptastic (Aug 25, 2010)

VARNYARD said:


> reptastic said:
> 
> 
> > looking good everyone, here are some new pics of storm my blizard x snow baby. he is really growing well and even lost almost all of his green.
> ...



i know lol i dont know were i got snow from must have been thinking about snow and sleet or something!


----------



## slideaboot (Aug 26, 2010)

Here are some pics of Aesop from last night. My fiancee managed to muster up the courage to get all nice and close with the "good" camera (ie: NOT my cell phone camera!). Aesop is from this year's Blizard/Sugar clutch and I've had him (Bobby chose what he thinks is a male) since the original ship day (4 weeks, 2 days). 


Aes next to a 12in. ruler:





Kinda cool headshot:





Hanging out on his log/hide:





Just a B.A. tegu...:





Thanks for looking!


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 26, 2010)

Ya'lls tegus are lookin great! Most will be sleeping soon so get pictures while you can. :-D


----------



## reptastic (Aug 26, 2010)

that aesop is looking great and he is getting big, soon he we be towering over that hide.


----------



## slideaboot (Aug 26, 2010)

JohnMatthew said:


> Ya'lls tegus are lookin great! Most will be sleeping soon so get pictures while you can. :-D




Very true...

I really wish there was a way to manipulate the factors that cause them to hibernate so that they wouldn't. I'm guessing Mother Nature knows better than I do, though, when it comes to what these guys need to not just survive, but thrive. 

It always piques my interest when I see someone post on here with a tegu that DIDN'T hibernate--but, it never seems like the keepers do anything special or significant that keeps their tegus from going down for the winter.


----------



## reptastic (Aug 26, 2010)

slideaboot said:


> JohnMatthew said:
> 
> 
> > Ya'lls tegus are lookin great! Most will be sleeping soon so get pictures while you can. :-D
> ...



none of my tegus ever wanted to hibernate(not sure why) i live in chicago so i figured with the cold weather they would but they didnt and the crazy part is nero didnt even brumate and it was getting at least in the 40*'s at night i have no idea what makes a tegu not want to hibernate at least the others fake hibernated for a few weeks but not her.


----------



## slideaboot (Aug 27, 2010)

See...that's what I'm talking about. There's gotta be some sort of trigger (or combination of triggers) that induce hibernation. Well, there doesn't necessarily "gotta be", but I really want to believe there is, ya know? Hah!


----------



## slideaboot (Sep 10, 2010)

Alright, Party-People!!!

Let's see some updated pics of this year's extremes!!! I'll be taking some either tonight or tomorrow when my fiancee gets back from Oregon with the "good" camera.

I measured Aesop last night and he's up to around 23-24 inches and almost as big around as a soda can--NUTS!!! He's so freakin' tame too. I sure hope that lasts!


----------



## reptastic (Sep 10, 2010)

i would bet money(not literally lol) that aesop is a male. he is getting huge, i remember last year it was the my tegu nero and 2 of her siblings that were growing like that i had a 4' tegu in about 8 mos. lol no kidding, wonder how many 4 footers will we have this year.


----------



## slideaboot (Sep 10, 2010)

I hope you're right, sir! I asked Bobby for a male, so I'm guessing Bobby did his thing and got it right....again. He's just POUNDING turkey and mice. Puppy dog tame to boot.


----------



## reptastic (Sep 11, 2010)

im about 75% sure lol


----------



## Raven22 (Sep 20, 2010)

Here's our Tazz!! He/she is a love compared to our all american lol!


----------



## slideaboot (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow! Lookin' good. How big's Tazz?


----------



## brutus13 (Sep 20, 2010)

We just measured Tazz today and she was 15.5". Our All American (Jazz) is 17". I'm suprised to see Jazz bigger than Tazz especially since Jazz is about 3 weeks younger. I can't wait to see them in 6 months.


----------



## brutus13 (Sep 20, 2010)

This is Tazz (the one closest to us) sitting next to Jazz. This was a week ago.


----------



## brutus13 (Sep 26, 2010)

here's Tazz


----------



## slideaboot (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow...looks like he's gonna be nice and light...

Nice picture, by the way. Tongue shots are always cool.


----------



## brutus13 (Sep 27, 2010)

Yeah it took like 20 pics to get that one. I love tongue pics too.


----------

